# WH Fantasy Orcs for sale/trade



## totally_original_name (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey all

I got:

A box of Black Orcs

A Box of Savage Orc Boar boyz

A box of regular Boar Boys

and an Orc warboss on Wyvern

Im looking for either $$$ or trade. If trading, I'm looking specifically for Imperial Guard (40k) models, and will trade for equal the monetary value of the Fantasy models. Willing to sell models at discounted price. 

Either PM here or send me an email. [email protected] and put Trading Models in the subject line, please. 

Thanks very much. :drinks:


----------

